# Crusty bread, cheese, and cold beer



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The perfect post-holiday pick-me-up.

My body has been reeling from the massive holiday dinners.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Cheese, bread, and beer. Not for the carb conscious. :r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Cheese, bread, and beer. Not for the carb conscious. :r


Too much red meat, wine and potatoes lately :hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I was just going to say I'd substitute the red wine for the beer!

I call this my Italian Feast.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> The perfect post-holiday pick-me-up.
> 
> My body has been reeling from the massive holiday dinners.


I would have to add some coarse ground deli mustard and a slice Vidalia onion to complete the meal. Oh. It would have to be a good dark beer or ale.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I was just going to say I'd substitute the red wine for the beer!
> 
> I call this my Italian Feast.


That looks delicious. Is that sopressata on the plate, and prosciutto hiding on the sandwich? What kind of cheese?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> I would have to add some coarse ground deli mustard and a slice Vidalia onion to complete the meal. Oh. It would have to be a good dark beer or ale.


Sometimes there's nothing like a good Ploughman's Lunch...:dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark C said:


> That looks delicious. Is that sopressata on the plate, and prosciutto hiding on the sandwich? What kind of cheese?


Yes Sopressato and Prosciutto di Parma.The cheeses are Stella Asiago, Auricchio Italian Table cheese, and a BelGioioso povolone.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Like the Pan on the plate also. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

RJT said:


> Like the Pan on the plate also. :tu


"Time" to eat! :r:r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Yes Sopressato and Prosciutto di Parma.The cheeses are Stella Asiago, Auricchio Italian Table cheese, and a BelGioioso povolone.


Sounds absolutely delicious. I am quitting in a week or two from my second job which is in a deli. I love the specialty meats and cheeses and have become somewhat of a snob since working there...:r


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Simple and nice, newcigarz.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

there is a local shop that makes their own sopressato and wet mozzarella and it's phenomonal. i prefer mine spicy and they have just the perfect amount. goes great with a good cigar too.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> there is a local shop that makes their own sopressato and wet mozzarella and it's phenomonal. i prefer mine spicy and they have just the perfect amount. goes great with a good cigar too.


Every time I go to Italy I bring some back from the cousins house and cheese to. Boy do I love it there next time I might not come back.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I was just going to say I'd substitute the red wine for the beer!
> 
> I call this my Italian Feast.


You don't know how good that looks right now! Btw, how'd that watch go down. :r:chk


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Every time I go to Italy I bring some back from the cousins house and cheese to. Boy do I love it there next time I might not come back.


my wifey's dad is italian and her mom is spanish. i get the best of both worlds. seviche, antipasto and aged cheeses were just appetizers at christmas dinner. i'm drooling just thinking about it


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Newcigarz! Are you "watching" what you eat!? :r Looks good!


Bob R in OKC


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I was just going to say I'd substitute the red wine for the beer!
> 
> I call this my Italian Feast.


Now THAT looks fantastic. A simple plate of cured meats, cheese, and olives is all you need sometimes.

I have been on a Hot Toscano Salami kick lately. Goes well with some cracked Sicilian olives (they come covered in chopped garlic bits and slices of hot peppers) and whatever cheese I have handy.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Sopresatta is a nice cured meat, but one cannot properly discuss Italian meats without bringing Mortadella to the party. If you can find it with the pistachios and the lardon.... sweet mother.

My wife and I usually have some type of antipasta as dinner on Friday's - wine, cheese, bread, meats and olives... maybe some hummus. Much easier than cooking and does not interfere with post work week drinking.

If you're making martini's you need the olives anyway.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

paperairplane said:


> Sopresatta is a nice cured meat, but one cannot properly discuss Italian meats without bringing Mortadella to the party. If you can find it with the pistachios and the lardon.... sweet mother.
> 
> My wife and I usually have some type of antipasta as dinner on Friday's - wine, cheese, bread, meats and olives... maybe some hummus. Much easier than cooking and does not interfere with post work week drinking.
> 
> If you're making martini's you need the olives anyway.


MMMMM.....Mortadella! :dr


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

RJT said:


> Like the Pan on the plate also. :tu


Im glad that I am not the only one who picked that right out of the picture!:ss


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

TEAK said:


> Im glad that I am not the only one who picked that right out of the picture!:ss


Don't worry, there are a few of us watch fanatics here :tu

But not many :r


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I was just going to say I'd substitute the red wine for the beer!
> 
> I call this my Italian Feast.


So, you gonna eat that watch? It looks delicious!

MCS


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

That sounds great but instead of the beer, over here, we have near beer.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I still have no idea why anyone would put a watch on a plate for a picture, unless of course you are channeling Salvador Dali. Of course, then the watch would need to be flaccid.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thought I'd bump this up from the archives, as I'm enjoying this right now. :dr


----------

